# Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen



## Carp-Hunter1982 (11. November 2008)

Hallo Leute#h


Ich möchte mir gerne die Kunst des Fliegenfischens beibringen!

Einen Lehrer habe ich leider nicht...also heist es learning by reading and doing!|rolleyes

Naja das Gewässer das ich in erster Linie befischen will ist ca.20m breit 1m Tief und ist im Bereich der Barbenregion anzusiedeln!

Es werden jedes Jahr unter anderem Forellen besetzt.
Und auf diese habe ich es auch abgesehen.

Nun meine Fragen:

Welche Rutenklasse sollte ein Einsteiger bei meinen Gewässerbedingungen kaufen??

Welche schnur ist geeignet??

Welche Fachbücher sind zu empfehlen??

Was muss man generell berücksichtigen??


Ich gebe zu bedenken, das ich es wirklich erstmal nur auf kleinere bis mittlere Salmonieden abgesehen habe.




Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!


MFG  LASSE


----------



## Flyfisher01 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Hi,

ich denke mal mit der Rutenklasse 5/6 geht das ganz gut für den Anfang .
Schnurklasse 6 schwimmend und wenn du die denn gut werfen kannst nach einiger Zeit kannst du eine Schnurklasse tiefer gehn auf Klasse 5 .
Fachbücher: Mein Lieblingsbuch >>_Faszination Fliegenfischen von Herrn Hebeisen  #6
Zitat >> Ich hab mir das mit Hilfe des Videos >> _ _Hohe Schule des Fliegenwerfens_ von Herrn Hebeisen beigebracht in diesem Video sind auch viele Würfe in Zeitlupe dargestellt , wie auch einige Trickwürfe die im Video vorgestellt werden ..

PS: Aber ich denke jeder hat so seine Variante die er am Anfang des Fliegen Fischens durchlaufen hatte , aber ich kann dir sagen einmal gemacht kommste davon nicht mehr los #6


----------



## s_rathje (11. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

auch ich würde dir ne 5/6 rute + dt6f , also ne 6er schwimmschnur.
bücher kann ich dir leider nicht empfehlen, denn ich hab mir das fliegenfischen mit nem freund beigebracht. 
wir haben anfangs auf nem acker geübt (die arme schnur) und igendwann klappte es.#

also viel erfolg! übung macht den meister!


----------



## Flyfisher01 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

ja das kenn ich auch mit dem üben auf dem Acker , und weil ein Radweg noch unmittelbar da langging ,also naja hat ich noch Zuschauer .#q|bigeyes
Aber man sagt ja nicht umsonst Übung macht den Meister#6
immer schön dranne bleiben carphunter 1982 und denn wirds schon klappen #6


----------



## Maok (11. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Moin zusammen!

Hab mir das Fliegenwerfen Anfang der Neunziger auch selber beigebracht, is also möglich. :q

Meine Empfehlungen für das von Dir beschriebene Gewässer:

Rutenklasse: 5er Rute

Schnur: Eine Schwimmschnur. Normalerweise kann man die Schnurklasse immer eine Klasse höher wählen als die Rute, z.B. bei ner 5er Rute ne 6er Schnur. So ist gewährleistet, dass die Rute auch gut arbeitet. Ich würde aber keine doppeltverjüngte Schnur (Abkürzung: DT), sondern eine keulenförmige Schnur (Abkürzung: WF) empfehlen. Diese transportiert auch größere Fliegen besser als eine DT. Weiterhin schneidet eine WF besser den evtl. vorhandenen Wind. Auch ist das Strecken der Leine hinter Dir mit ner WF besser zu spüren.

Fachbücher: Das von Flyfisher01 empfohlene Buch und das Video habe ich auch und kann beides ebenfalls sehr empfehlen. Andere fallen mir grad nich ein, müsste ich erstma nachschauen.

Du hattest noch gefragt, was man generell berücksichtigen muss. Kann man so sehr schlecht beantworten. In was für einem Bezug meintest Du das denn?

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Seele (11. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Wobei ich wie immer sagen muss, nicht aufm Acker üben sondern gleich am Wasser (natürlich nicht gleich im Gestrüpp sondern auf freien Flächen) und dann mit Fliege, so kann man schon mal für die Führung etwas Gefühl bekommen, die Schnur leidet bei Eeitem weniger und es besteht die Chance schon mal nen Fisch zu fangen, also nur Vorteile, oder kenn jemand einen Nachteil??


----------



## Maok (11. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*



seele schrieb:


> Wobei ich wie immer sagen muss, nicht aufm Acker üben sondern gleich am Wasser (natürlich nicht gleich im Gestrüpp sondern auf freien Flächen) und dann mit Fliege, so kann man schon mal für die Führung etwas Gefühl bekommen, die Schnur leidet bei Eeitem weniger und es besteht die Chance schon mal nen Fisch zu fangen, also nur Vorteile, oder kenn jemand einen Nachteil??



Nein, kenne keinen Nachteil. Würde ich auch empfehlen.

Grüße

Maok


----------



## AGV Furrer (11. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Hallo Maok,

sorry, aber du schreibst:


> Normalerweise kann man die Schnurklasse immer eine Klasse höher wählen als die Rute, z.B. bei ner 5er Rute ne 6er Schnur.


und da muß ich deutlich widersprechen.

O.K. bei kleinen Gewässern und überwiegend ganz kurzen Würfen ist das u.U., hier und da ratsam, aber grundsätzlich ist Deine Aussaage leider falsch, da die meißten Ruten dann bei normalen Würfen (> 9 Meter) überladen werden.

Also: Zu einer 5'er Rute auch ein 5'er Schnur, zur 6'er Rute eine 6'er Schnur, usw.

Davon abgesehen würde auch ich eher zu einer WF-Schnur raten.


----------



## Flyfisher01 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Naja zur WF ist dann bestimmt auch der Vorteil das der Anfänger leichter zurechtkommt bei windigen Tagen da ja die Keule bessere Wurfeigenschaften erziehlt , aber ich habe mich mehr auf die DT - Schnüre eingeschossen aber ein jeder hat ja so seine Erfahrungen #6


----------



## s_rathje (11. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

ich hatte bis jezt auch ne wf...hab nur gelesen, das man mit der dt keine so große scheuch- wirkung hat. das hatte mich theoretisch überzeugt.

Auch ich überlege mir ne neue ausrüstung zu kaufen, meine gewässer sind die des asv preetz, s-h, zielfische wären barsch und aland, sowie rotaugen brachsen und co. aber auch mit hecht kann gerechnet werden.
Ich hatte mir das vision intro kit für 150 euro rausgesucht, 5/6 aftma.
150 euro wollte ich schon ausgeben, an der rolle kann gespart werden, hauptsache ne large arbor, als schnur dachte ich an die biocraft xt von shimano (gerlinger 10 statt 60 euro)
nun bleibt die frage nach der rute, kann man für 100 euro ne halbwegs brauchbare ruten bekommen? wenn ja welche? bin nicht so häufig mit fliege los, da es sich bei meine gewässern nicht soo anbietet.#
sry, wegen off topic, ich hoffe ihr habt verständnis|rolleyes


----------



## Flyfisher01 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

naja die Spanne für halbwegs gute Rute ist immer groß und man muß wissen was man für Ansprüche stellt >>schmaler Blank , Firma (lieblings Firma ) ???

Und es ist meistens immer die Wahrheit geblieben nicht nur bei der Aussage meiner Oma !!!>>>Wer billig kauf kauf 3 mal |kopfkrat


----------



## Maok (11. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Hallo Maok,
> 
> sorry, aber du schreibst:
> 
> ...



Naja, ob die meisten Ruten dann überladen werden, bleibt zu diskutieren (werde ich aber nich, weil es keinen Sinn machen würde ). Wenn man es so macht wie Du empfohlen hast (z.B. 5er Rute 5er Schnur), ist man auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite, was für einen Anfänger ja ratsam ist. Ich gebe Dir also Recht. |wavey:

Meine Empfehlung is eher geeignet, wenn man verschiedene Schnüre schon zuhause hat und es dann einfach ausprobiert (is aber vielleicht eher was für Fortgeschrittene).

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Carp-Hunter1982 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

HI|wavey:


Ich danke euch allen für die Tipps!#6

Ich werde mir jetzt mal einige Ruten anschauen.

Und mir dann eine Einsteigerausrüstung zu  Weihnachten schenken!:m

Ich denke so maximal 250€ für Rute,Rolle und ein wenig Zubehör werde ich ausgeben.

Und dann noch ne Wahthose|rolleyes.


Gruß  Lasse


----------



## Carp-Hunter1982 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Hallo ich binns nochmal!


Was haltet Ihr von der Fly Combo??

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php?info=p5273_Greys-Fly-Combo.html





MFG   Lasse


----------



## s_rathje (11. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

die combo is sicher was...mich ärgern nur die preise denn im ausland habe ich die grxi combo ebenfalls von greys für schlappe 100 dollar gesehn. die grxi serie is meines wissens nach noch etwas hochwertiger( widersprecht mir, wenn ich hier falsch liege)

noch off topic zu meiner 100 euro rute:
mir is auch klar, das wenn man billig kauft, meistens 2 kauft. hab die erfahrung mit meinen brandungsachen gemacht. das blöde is ja nur das man für 100 euro beim spinnfischen, brandungsnageln etc. schon halbwegs hochwertige ruten und rollen findet( meine shimano ultegra xsa hab ich für 90 euro geschossen), beim fliegenfischen sind die preise da anders. würde ich nun in bayern oder österreich an nem typischen fliegenfischer fluss leben, hätt ich auch kein problem 500 euro für ne fliegenrute aufn tisch zu legen, aber solange ich noch "allround" angler bin (leichte spinnrute + rolle, jerk rute+ rolle, aal/ karpfen rute + rolle und brandungsrute+ rolle UND fliegenkombo) wird es mir zu teuer für jede angelart/ technik so viel geld auszugeben. Ich bin zu dem 16 und schüler^^

häufiger als 15 mal komm ich im jahr warscheinlich eh nicht zum fliegenfischen, es sei denn es sind ferien, und deswegen werde ich wohl abstriche in punkto qualität machen müssen.


----------



## AGV Furrer (11. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Hallo Maok,

sicher gibt es die ein oder andere Rute die man auch "Übergewichten" kann, also die eine schwerere Schnur verträgt. Aber dies sind a. bei weitem nicht alle Ruten, und dann kommt es b. auch noch auf die Schnur an. 
So gibt es z.B. div. Schnüre die schon von haus aus eigentlich übergewichtig sind. Wenn mann dann noch anstatt z.B. einer 5'er Schnur (die schon soviel wie eine 6'er wiegt) eine 6'er Schnur (dann oftmals das Gewicht einer 7'er) aufzieht ist mit Freude am Werfen schnell Feierabend.
Ich denke dem kannst du zustimmen. 

Desweiteren bingt es wohl auch nichts einem Anfänger (siehe Startbeitrag hier) für eine nicht näher bezeichnete Rute eine auf jeden Fall übergewichtetet Schnur zu empfehlen.


----------



## Maok (11. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> Hallo Maok,
> 
> sicher gibt es die ein oder andere Rute die man auch "Übergewichten" kann, also die eine schwerere Schnur verträgt. Aber dies sind a. bei weitem nicht alle Ruten, und dann kommt es b. auch noch auf die Schnur an.
> So gibt es z.B. div. Schnüre die schon von haus aus eigentlich übergewichtig sind. Wenn mann dann noch anstatt z.B. einer 5'er Schnur (die schon soviel wie eine 6'er wiegt) eine 6'er Schnur (dann oftmals das Gewicht einer 7'er) aufzieht ist mit Freude am Werfen schnell Feierabend.
> ...



Da sind wir einer Meinung. In meinem zweiten Beitrag hatte ich auch nix anderes geschrieben. #h

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Flyfisher01 (11. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Ich denke auch nicht das es hier drum geht mein Auto , mein Haus , meine Wertsachen und es muß ja auch keine Rute für 500 Euro sein jeder so wie er mag ,es gibt ja auch noch andere Firmen und manchmal wartet man auf sein Glück im Kauf z.B. Auf Messen und macht einen guten Schnitt dabei oder  #c|kopfkrat???????????????


----------



## Wasdenn? (11. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

literatur: hans eiber: "das ist fliegenfischen". alles erklärt: ausrüstung, dem werfen, insektenkunde, versch. methoden, stillwasser, bindeanleitungen.

das werfen kann man sich selbst beibringen, man sollte sich aber selbst korregieren, indem man sich beim werfen filmt und diese aufnahmen mit videos aus dem internet vergleicht.

ausrüstung: das ist tatsächlich schwer, die auswahl ist gross, ebenso mancher preis. hatte einige male die gelegenheit, mit teurem material zu fischen - ehrlich gesagt lohnt sich das nicht, dafür 500 + x  euro auszugeben.

persönlich gefallen mir seit jahren die sachen, die shimano macht, für 200 euro bekommt man da recht robuste ruten und rollen, für die schnur nochmal 60 euro, und für den kleinkram nochmal 50 - 100 euro.

viel spass und erfolg!


----------



## Malte (11. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*



AGV Furrer schrieb:


> O.K. bei kleinen Gewässern und überwiegend ganz kurzen Würfen ist das u.U., hier und da ratsam, aber grundsätzlich ist Deine Aussaage leider falsch, da die meißten Ruten dann bei normalen Würfen (> 9 Meter) überladen werden.
> 
> Also: Zu einer 5'er Rute auch ein 5'er Schnur, zur 6'er Rute eine 6'er Schnur, usw.


Also ich fische auf meiner Sage Xi2 690 eine 7er 444 SL und das funzt ganz ausgezeichnet.
ich habe aber auch mal gehört das die doch recht leicht ausfallen sollen. #c


----------



## HendrikB (12. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

ich kann dir auch das Buch "Das ist Fliegenfischen" von Hans Eiber empfehlen (hatte "Was denn?" schon erwähnt). Das Buch ist ziemlich umfangreich und kostet nur knapp 15 €.
Beste Grüße, Hendrik


----------



## gezz (12. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Besitze das Buch auch, ist ok. Trotzdem lernt man beim Lesen nicht annähernd so viel wie bei einem Wurfkurs. Zur Lektüre danach oder davor ist es aber sehr geeignet.


----------



## Tüdde (16. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*



s_rathje schrieb:


> zielfische wären barsch und aland, sowie rotaugen brachsen und co. aber auch mit hecht kann gerechnet werden.
> Ich hatte mir das vision intro kit für 150 euro rausgesucht, 5/6 aftma.
> 150 euro wollte ich schon ausgeben, an der rolle kann gespart werden, hauptsache ne large arbor, als schnur dachte ich an die biocraft xt von shimano (gerlinger 10 statt 60 euro)
> nun bleibt die frage nach der rute, kann man für 100 euro ne halbwegs brauchbare ruten bekommen? wenn ja welche? bin nicht so häufig mit fliege los, da es sich bei meine gewässern nicht soo anbietet.#
> sry, wegen off topic, ich hoffe ihr habt verständnis|rolleyes



Also ich würd auch gern ins Fliegenfischen einsteigen, hab aber überhaupt keine Vorstellungskraft (hab noch nie ne Fliegenrute in der hand gehabt, höchstens mal bei Fish'n'Fun ^^) wie man mit der nen Hecht raus bekommt. Also da ich in der Nähe von Rostock wohne gibt es da kaum natürliche Forellengewässer (soweit ich weiß) und da wär gezieltes Fliegenfischen auf Barsch, Hecht, Rotaugen... sinvoller. Aber was für Fliegen benutzt man da und wie teuer wäre dann die ganze Ausrüstung? Sorry, bei den Fragen schüttelt ihr sicher nur den Kopf aber ich kenne mich da überhaupt nicht aus.#d


----------



## Tüdde (16. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Achja, ich würde dann Fliegenfischen auf Seen machen, ändert sich dann Ausrüstungsmäßig viel bei Stillwasser?


----------



## Flyfisher01 (16. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Hi ,

die Rute kannst du wählen Klasse 5/6 und zu deiner Frage zwecks den Fliegen beziehend auf Rotaugen und Barsche die ich ja auch fange in der Havel bei Ketzin fische ich gern mit Nymphen Hakengröße 12 , aber auch Trockenfliegen sind ganz interesant in den Sommermonaten .#6


----------



## s_rathje (17. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*



angelchristoph schrieb:


> Also ich würd auch gern ins Barsch, Hecht, Rotaugen... sinvoller. Aber was für Fliegen benutzt man da und wie teuer wäre dann die ganze Ausrüstung? Sorry, bei den Fragen schüttelt ihr sicher nur den Kopf aber ich kenne mich da überhaupt nicht aus.#d


 
Meine Zielfische sind ja auch zum größten Teil NICHT- SALMONIDEN und ich habe mir lezten Freitag ne neue Rute gegönnt und zwar die Greys G Series in 9 Fuss (274 meter) und 5/6 Klasse. Für 85 Euro ne schöne Rute^^

Zum Start kannst du wohl mit 150-200 Euro rechnen.


----------



## nixfang (17. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Hallo fliegenfischende Gemeinde...

für den absoluten Anfang kann man sich das Fisch & Fang Sonderheft "So wirft man die Fliege" (mit DVD) zulegen. Hierbei bekommt man meines Erachtens erst mal die Grundbegriffe und Grundlagen nahegelegt.
Dann gibt es auch weiterhin diverse Videos im Internet über die Würfe.
Rutenempfehlung würde ich keine geben wollen. Allerdings würde ich zu gleicher Rutenklasse und Schnurklasse (WF) raten. Als Rutenlänge bevorzuge ich 9 Fuß. Lässt sich aus meiner Sicht etwas einfacher aufladen als kürzere Ruten, was vor allem bei Trockenfliegen hilfreich ist.

|wavey:


----------



## Tüdde (17. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Ähm, eine Frage noch: was ist jetzt nochmal genau der Unterschied zwischen Trockenfliegen, Nassfliegen, Streamern und Nymphen?


----------



## Maok (17. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*



angelchristoph schrieb:


> Ähm, eine Frage noch: was ist jetzt nochmal genau der Unterschied zwischen Trockenfliegen, Nassfliegen, Streamern und Nymphen?



Einfach ma nen bischen googeln hilft manchma auch.  Guckst Du z.B. hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fliegenfischen

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Tüdde (17. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

ahja, ok - vielen Dank, jetz is alles klar:m


----------



## Bondex (18. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Ich würde auf jeden Fall empfehlen nicht gleich mit richtigen Fliegen das Werfen am Fluß zu üben. Sowas kann böse nach hinten losgehen wenn die im Genick, oder noch schlimmer, den Augen hängenbleiben, nur weil der Wurf zusammengefallen ist. Also gleich Fische fangen ist normal nicht möglich wenn man mit einem "sicheren" Wollfaden als Fliegenersatz übt. Das kann ich jedem Anfänger nur empfehlen. Noch besser ist natürlich ein Einsteigerkurs! Da lernt Ihr auch alles über Fliegen, Gerät und Wurftechniken!


----------



## Maok (18. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*



Bondex schrieb:


> Ich würde auf jeden Fall empfehlen nicht gleich mit richtigen Fliegen das Werfen am Fluß zu üben. Sowas kann böse nach hinten losgehen wenn die im Genick, oder noch schlimmer, den Augen hängenbleiben, nur weil der Wurf zusammengefallen ist.



Da haste schon recht, sowas kann im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ins Auge gehen. Daher trage ich beim Fliegenfischen, auch nach mehr als 17 Jahren Übung, immer einen Augenschutz in Form einer Poly-Brille oder meiner "normalen" Brille. Kenne auch Fliegenfischer, die sich extra Brillen nur mit Glas drin haben anfertigen lassen. 
Wenn eine Böe einem die Schnur verweht und die Fliege dann beim Rückschwung auf die Brille knallt, dann weiss man sie wirklich zu schätzen! 

Grüße

Maok


----------



## Flyfisher01 (18. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

|kopfkratAlso um ehrlich zu sein ich hab keine Poly-Brille aber wenn ich das so lese >> ich werd mal gleich Morgen los und eine kaufen #6denn ich wollte ja noch länger mit zwei Augen sehn .

Also Bondex & Maok 
|good:


----------



## Tüdde (19. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

schnurklasse 5 oder 5/6 is doch egal? ich fand die BIOCRAFT EV 9'0 #5 von Shimano eigendlich relativ preiswert


----------



## Flyfisher01 (19. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Ja ist ok , ist nur auf einigen Ruten sind 2 Schnurklassen angegeben und auf anderen halt nur eine . Eine 5er wird dir dann gute Dienste leisten , aber aufgepasst viele Hersteller denken du bist ein schlechter Werfer#q und geben auf der Rute die Klasse eine Nummer höher an .
Also wenn du dann mit der Schnurklasse 5 gut zurecht kommst kannst du eine Tiefer wählen .
Du wirst dann schnell merken das sich die 4er besser arbeiten lässt.#6


----------



## sebastian.WAF (21. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Hallo zusammen...
Also mit der Rute würde ich gucken da du ja Barben und Forellen hast und barben sind nicht gerade unkampfwillige Fische oke eine große Forelle ist auch kampfstark.. Würde evtl. eine 6 oder 7 rute nehmen und dann Von Royal Wulff die Nymphindikator line diese Fische ich selber auch komme damit super zurecht und man kann die komplette schnur ohne weiteres weg schießen.. 

Müsstest du evtl. mal unter www.full-service-flyfishing.de gucken da gibt es echt gute sachen...

Gruß sebastian

Eat 
Sleep
Go Flyfishing x)


----------



## Tüdde (23. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Noch eine dumme Einsteigerfrage: auf was muss man bei dem Kauf einer Rolle achten?#c Muss die auch irgendwie auf die Rute(in meinem Fall warscheinlich eine 5/6er) abgestimmt sein und wie teuer wäre dann eine brauchbare Rolle und wieviel kommt dann noch für die Schnur dazu?


----------



## Flyfisher01 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Die Rollen sind auf der Seite beschriftet mit welcher Leine du sie bespulen kannst und diese Zahl also Z.B. 5/6 Rute machste ne Rolle die auf  5/6 Leine ausgelegt ist .
Zu den Preisen da ist es wie bei anderen Sachen auch kommt drauf an was du von der Rolle erwarten willst und auch die Firma der Rolle einfach mal im Angelladen schauen , denn es gibt ja auch viele varianten der Machart der Rolle (Digsin) und jeder hat auch nicht den gleichen Geschmack .#c


----------



## Tüdde (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Was ist eigendlich der Unterschied zwischen Ein- und Zweihandruten? |kopfkrat


----------



## Gardenfly (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Zweihandruten wirft man anders,sind länger,deren Schnurklassen stimmen nicht mit den AFTMA-Klassen überein.
Meistens gibt es die Ruten erst ab Klasse 8,sind auch für größere Fische gedacht als eine Enhand gleicher Klasse.


----------



## worker_one (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Ich möchte auch ins Fliegenfischen einsteigen. Eigentlich bräuchte ich für mein Gewässer ne 2,40m lange # 4. Aber ist das für mich als Anfänger sinnvoll? Oder lässt sich mit ner 2,70m langer 5er besser das Werfen erlernen?|kopfkrat


----------



## jungangler 93 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

ich würde dir auch zu ner 5 rute raten auch wenn 
die etwas härter ist. 2,40 ist aber ok wenn du am gewässer 
wenig platz hast. außerdem bekommt man bei balzer und dam
gute und billige ruten zum einsteigen


----------



## sebastian.WAF (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Also um auf die frage zur schnur zurückzukommen..

Es gibt von Royal Wulff sehr gute schnüre auf dem markt.. Z.b. Nymph/Indicatore ist eine super geile schnur also ich habe sie mir jetzt auch gekauft da ich sie bei Thomas dürkop probe werfen konnte und gemerkt habe mit ihr ist weites Werfen sehr gut man muss zwar nicht immer weit werfen sie hat aber auch auf kurzer Distanz eine Supergute Wurfeigenschaft...

Gruß basti


----------



## Mai (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Hallo,
ich möchte im Urlaub mit dem Fliegenfischen anfangen und zwar an der Ostsee. Ist es für einen Anfänger möglich mit einer Rute der Klasse 7/8 zu beginnen oder kommt man damit nicht zurecht?

Im voraus vielen Dank für sachkundige Antworten.


----------



## flyfisher Günni (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Moin Mai,
es ist nicht eine Frage der Rutenklasse, sondern der Wurftechnik.
An der Ostsee mit dem Fliegenwerfen zu beginnen, halte ich nicht für eine gute Idee, da Du es häufig mit Wind zu tun haben wirst.
Ebenfalls ist es eigentlich unerlässlich den Doppelzug zu beherschen, um auch die notwendigen Wurfweiten erzielen und ohne großen Kraftaufwand lange Zeit fischen zu können.
Über erst einmal auf der Wiese Das ist  natürlich auch mit einem Gerät der Klasse 7 oder 8 möglich.
Viele Grüße
Günni


----------



## Mai (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Vielen Dank Günni,
ich hab ja noch ein halbes Jahr Zeit um auf der Wiese zum Üben. Wollte nur sicher gehen, dass es nicht am Gerät liegt, wenn's nicht auf Anhieb klappt. Übrigens: Was ist ein Doppelzug? Ich bin nämlich erst am Anfang beim schlaumachen.


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Hallo Mai,

hier wirds einem erklärt, wenn man die Sprache versteht :q :

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=i8SfteYx9rM

Gruß Tom

_______________________________

*Wo kämen wir denn da hin, wenn alle ohne ein Hallo,*
*ohne Gruß, ohne sich vorzustellen und ohne sich zu verabschieden, *
*ohne ein paar nette Worte und in einem fürchterlichen Deutsch posten würden .....

*


----------



## goeddoek (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Schönes Video #6

Werde mir das mal von Rob übersetzen lassen  :q :q :q


----------



## dat_geit (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Ich finde Uwe ist noch ein verständlicher Aussi|supergri#6, sehr schön bei diesem Video finde ich auch die Kameraeinstellung am Ende, wo man von hinten auf seinen Arm blicken kann und die Arbeit der lockeren Schulter gut beobachten kann.

Konnte mich auf Wotersen gut davon überzeugen, als er ohne Rute die Schnur warf!


----------



## Mai (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Sieht sehr elegant aus und so leicht, da kann man richtig neidisch werden. Ich bin mal auf meine ersten Versuche gespannt, werde vorsichtshalber den Schutzhelm mit Visier von meiner Motorsäge aufsetzen. |supergri


----------



## Tokker (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Tach |wavey:

Ich suche eine Schnur von Snowbee,aber werde nicht mehr fündig.Sie war weiß und hieß,glaub ich,Prestige?!Habt ihr vielleicht Ahnung,wo ich sie noch bekomme?
Danke.


----------



## jirgel (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

@Tokker 

http://www.hiki.at/Fliegenschn%FCre_nc6599.html


----------



## Tokker (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Danke dir :m:m Werde mir gleich eine bestellen!!Meine alte Snowbee ist mittlerweile schon fast 6Jahre alt!!!

Gruß Tokker


----------



## Mai (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt meine Ausrüstung bekommen und auch schon ein paar mal damit rumgewedelt. Das ging besser als erwartet, bin ganz stolz!
Nun hab' ich natürlich noch Fragen:
1. Wenn mein Vorfach mit 0,16er endet, kann ich dann ein Tipet mit 0,25er dranbinden oder ist das nicht so gut?
2. Muss das Vorfach unbedingt länger als die Rute sein?
In voraus vielen Dank für alle sachdienlichen Antworten!


----------



## Locke4865 (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

TIPPET= MAX. VORFACHSPITZE
sonst reißt dir das Vorfach bleibt einfach zuviel Schnur am Fisch 
ich kenne auch kaum eine Fliege die an 25 iger passt (Öhrgröße)
2. muß nicht kann aber
Jens


----------



## Mai (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Locke, vielen Dank!
Das mit dem Tippet ist eigentlich logisch. #6


----------



## Mai (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: Fliegenfischen Einsteigerfragen*

Hallo,
bin jetzt fleißig am üben, mit nem Wollfaden dran und soweit ganz zufrieden. An meiner Schnur habe ich jetzt mit Filzstift Markierungen angebracht, um eine Kontrolle zu haben. Schwarz 5, 10 und 15 m, Rot: 7,5 und 12,5 m.
Sehr hilfreich ist der Link von "Dienststelle-Ast" mit den Youtube-Videos. Vielen Dank dafür!


----------

